# Problèmes avec clavier MAC SE30



## Pulsar2b (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjours à Tous,

Ayant remis en route mon 1er Mac (SE30), j'ai quelques soucis avec le clavier / souris, j'explique :

- Lorsque je branche un vieux clavier d'origine (Apple keyboard II) cela fonctionne,
- Mais lorsque je veux utiliser mon clavier habituel (AppleDesign Keyboard) que j'utilise sur mon PPC 9600 et PPC 7200 avec un boitier switch, rien a faire, le SE 30 ne reconnait pas ce clavier, que cela soit en passant par le boitier, soit en liaison direct.

Il me semble pourtant qu'à une certaine époque cela avait fonctionné, j'ai beau à chercher mais là je sèche ! 

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur, merci d'avance et bonne continuation à tous

Steff


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2010)

Je serais toi, je n'insisterais pas trop, l'ADB du SE30 est particulièrement fragile, il claque très facilement, et s'il claque et que tu n'as pas une carte mère de rechange, c'est foutu, l'ordi est bon pour la poubelle. Lorsque j'étais responsable informatique d'une compagnie des AGF, j'en ai envoyé quelques uns au pilon pour ce genre de problème. 

Si le vieux clavier fonctionne et pas le nouveau, il est possible que ça soit en raison d'une insuffisance de l'alimentation électrique des ports ADB du SE30, et trop tirer dessus pourrait éventuellement les mettre H.S. !


----------



## Pulsar2b (2 Mai 2010)

Merci Pascal,   

Oui c'est un problème que je n'écarte pas, c'est franchement dommage, car je venais il y a un an, de le refaire et je pense peut-être aux condos, qui commencent à faiblir ???

Bon on regardera cela en détail dans la semaine, sinon pense-tu que cela aurait pu provenir de mon boitier ADB "3 uc - 1 clavier/écran" ? et aussi quelle serait la tension idéale aux sorties de l'ADB ?

Voilà en attendant, encore merci et un bon fin de W.E.

Stéff

PS : je recherche aussi A TOUT HASARD, une carte ROM d'un IIsi pour faire une évolution de mon SE30 ??? Avis aux connaisseurs !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2010)

Pulsar2b a dit:


> Bon on regardera cela en détail dans la semaine, sinon pense-tu que cela aurait pu provenir de mon boitier ADB "3 uc - 1 clavier/écran" ? et aussi quelle serait la tension idéale aux sorties de l'ADB ?



La tension, c'est 5 volts, je pense, mais là, ça serait plutôt un problème d'ampèrage, le "gros" clavier pouvant être plus exigeant que le petit de ce point de vue.

Cela dit, que compte tu faire d'une Rom de IIsi, le IIsi était la pire daube sortie par Apple depuis le IIcx ?


----------



## Pulsar2b (2 Mai 2010)

En fait pour la rom IIsi, j'aurais voulu faire quelques test sur mon se30 afin de lui faire avaler un Mac Os 8.5, j'ai vue un projet il y a quelques temps et pourquoi pas ?

Mais avant il faut que je règle le Pb du port ADB, en effet je viens de regarder sur les alim de l'adb, et c'est bien 5 volts, mais certains parlent de la conso qui ne devrait pas dépasser les 100 Mili-ampères pour la conso d'un clavier max ? je regarderais cela sur mes différentes machines pour voir combien ils demandent et aussi faire des test sur le se30 ??

Bon pour aujourd'hui j'en reste là, sinon merci pour tes infos et des fois que tu a une Rom IIsi au fond du tiroir, ton prix sera le mien. 

Steff


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2010)

Pulsar2b a dit:


> Bon pour aujourd'hui j'en reste là, sinon merci pour tes infos et des fois que tu a une Rom IIsi au fond du tiroir, ton prix sera le mien.
> 
> Steff



Ben, si mes souvenirs sont bons, le dernier IIsi que j'ai eu entre les mains, ça remonte à 1994, c'est dire que je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce qu'il est devenu ! 

Cela dit, Même avec une Rom de IIsi, ton Mac n'arrivera pas à dépasser 7.6.1, qui est le système maxi pour un Mac 68030, et même un 68040 ne peut pas dépasser 8.1, à partir de 8.5, il faut au minimum un PPC 601, car ce système est uniquement compilé en code pour processeur PPC, son noyeau ne comporte pas de code 680x0 !


----------



## Pulsar2b (2 Mai 2010)

Exact, j'avais buggé, c'est 8.1 effectivement : 

http://home.earthlink.net/~gamba2/os8_se30.html#SIMM

Merci à toi

steff


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2010)

Pulsar2b a dit:


> Exact, j'avais buggé, c'est 8.1 effectivement :
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~gamba2/os8_se30.html#SIMM
> 
> ...



Ben d'après ce que je lis dans ton lien, ils ont essayé d'installer OS 8.0 et OS 8.1 sur un SE30, but "no way" !



> We in no way used Born Again to install OS 8 or OS 8.1 on the SE/30.
> We never looked at any code from Born Again.
> We got the trial version from the author *and tried it once to unsuccessfully install OS 8.1 on an SE/30 with IIsi ROM SIMM*.


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2010)

Bah, le 7.6.1 est un système très abouti et qui tourne nickel sur des petites configs avec peu de Ram. (Et encore mieux avec un max de Ram  )
L'avantage du 8.1 : HFS+ ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2010)

Invité a dit:


> L'avantage du 8.1 : HFS+ ?



Vu la taille des disques de ces "petites" configs (souvent 40 ou 80 Mo), l'avantage du HFS+ est assez illusoire


----------



## claude72 (4 Mai 2010)

Invité a dit:


> L'avantage du 8.1 : HFS+ ?


Le 8.0 est aussi le premier OS à être un chouïa multitâche !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Le 8.0 est aussi le premier OS à être un chouïa multitâche !!!



Euh nan, ça, c'était le 7 ! Mais ça n'était qu'à partir du 8.6 qu'un semblant de mémoire protégé a été installé (enfin, en théorie c'était à partir du 8.5, mais il était tellement buggé  ).


----------



## Pulsar2b (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous et merci de vos infos, 

Bon j'ai pas encore réglé mon Pb du clavier, j'étais pas mal pris,en début de semaine, mais je vais regarder cela bientôt, comme le disais "Pascal77", c'est certainement un soucis de la puissance du courant qui alimente l'ADB, mais cela me chagrine...

Sinon pour la Rom IIsi ou FX si quelqu'un a cela au fond du tiroir ? je suis preneur, j'ai pas encore vraiment approfondi le sujet, mais si j'arrive à lui installer un 8 ou 8.1 j'envisagerais aussi de mettre un disque SCSI un peu plus gros (2Go) cela devrait peut-être passer ?

Mais avant tout il faut que je corrige mon souci de clavier, car j'étais jusqu'à présent avec un clavier et une souris via un KLM 3 postes (PPc 9600, PPc 7200 et SE30)  et cela fonctionne, sauf que mon SE30, lui, il ne veut plus que de la souris ou un ancien clavier "Apple Keyboard II".

Voilà en attendant et encore merci pour les infos.

Bonne journée à tous,

Steff


----------

